# Honda 928TA Review



## hover (Nov 15, 2012)

I bought my Honda 928 last winter, and now have some time on it so feel that I can give an honest review of this machine. My previous machines were the MTD 8hp, and then an 11Hp Craftsman. After experiencing all the little Craftsman issues(belts and what not) I decided on the Honda. Seems their equipment has a pretty good reputation. On to the review...This machine has some weight, so if you want to push it around your garage, there is a lever that disengages the drive system to make it pushable. Its just as quick to start it than push anyways. I did not buy the electric start, I don't think its needed. It starts 1st or 2nd pull every time, even after sitting all summer with last years fuel. I keep it in a heated garage so dont know how it would start in the cold. Pull the choke, give some throttle, turn key to ON and pull the rope. After a couple of seconds push the choke in and the 9hp Honda idles like a dream, nice and quite. Grab the auger drive and you can hear the high speed impeller, even at idle. The chute controller is positioned too low on the machine but at least the parts are heavy duty, I beleive the worm gear is brass, not cheap plastic like the one on my previous machine. The chute is made of steel. Push the hydrostatic drive lever forwards or backwards for direction and speed. This machine will walk through a 3ft high snow drift easily if you adjust forward speed to a slow crawl. It will NOT stop! This tracked machine totally outperforms my old wheeled 11hp Craftsman. Yes, this machine will throw snow across the street or high into the air like no other...its truly amazing. There are 3 height positions for the auger housing, travel postion, which is great on gravel, normal and scraping position right down to the surface. These positions are controlled by a big bar that you step on at the back of the machine. The machine is as fast as any other I have operated. I think reverse is fast enough also. Turning on dry surface is somewhat difficult, but there is usually enough snow on the surface so its really not an issue...it doesnt take long to get the hang of turning this machine around if you practice a couple of times. The fit and finish on this machine is top shelf. There is also a big headlight on this machine for night use. The shear bolts are small, so I bought a few extras to keep around. There are no heated grips, but I have them on my motorcycle and they only heat the insides of your hands, and not very good at that especially when you have your gloves on. If you are on the fence trying to decide on a Honda or a more traditional snowthrower, you wont regret it. Yes they are expensive, but they are top quality and you probably wont need to buy another one for a very very long time.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for the review hover. I always love to see pics and especially videos of those 928 snow cannons in action so hope to see you post more in the future.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Reviews like this are what makes this site such a valuable asset...whether it be the rookie who is just getting into the realm of snowblowing, the veteran who is on the verge of upgrading to a different brand, or for anyone who just wants an honest idea about the various machines on the market.


----------



## EastCoast (Dec 28, 2010)

Love the machine!


----------



## elderone1 (Feb 11, 2014)

My neighbor has one of these tracked Honda snow blowers. He is back in the house having hot coffee while I am still wrestling half-way through!


----------



## mcmars (Feb 6, 2014)

I have the same model and agree w your review. I have gone thru 3 ft drifts and as long as your set speed to a crawl and keep engine speed at full throttle it seems to go thru everything. I have even used it to chop up roof snow that had set up and become a huge ice pile, just go slow forward and back a few times.


----------

